
What are other places to find new products and code repositories like HN? - maneesh
Hi friends.<p>The best part of HN are the curated Show HN posts and the open source repositories for projects I often use myself or in my business.<p>Are there other places that have similar posts? Possibly github itself...although I’m not sure how  to find new ones relevant to me.<p>Thanks and stay safe :)
======
helph67
Here's one...[https://techurls.com/](https://techurls.com/) Try a search for
`code aggregator' or similar. Here's help on Wikipedia...
[https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?search=aggregator&title...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?search=aggregator&title=Special%3ASearch&fulltext=Search&ns0=1)

